# keymap changes unexpectedly



## balanga (Jul 29, 2017)

Under FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE I wanted to change the screen resolution to as high as was allowed. To see what resolutions are allowed you need to run `vidcontol -i mode`, but to enable that I need to change /loader.conf to include

```
kern.vty=sc
```
That worked fine but then my keyboard layout changed. Instead of my normal UK mapping, it changed to US.

Is this expected behaviour? And if so, what do I do to maintain my UK mapping?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 29, 2017)

balanga said:


> Is this expected behaviour? And if so, what do I do to maintain my UK mapping?


Yes, by switching the console to syscons(4) you have also changed where FreeBSD looks for keymaps i.e. it'll now look in /usr/share/syscons/keymaps instead of /usr/share/vt/keymaps. syscons(4) has slightly different filenames for the keymaps too.

You probably want to set keymap="uk.iso" in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## balanga (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks, that worked. The other thing that changed were the graphic line characters in Midnight Commander. I prefer straight lines rather than broken lines. I thought maybe the above keymap change would correct that, but it didn't. Is there a similar change required for character set used?


----------

